# Anybody else getting pounded with snow?



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Ugh...March 25th, and there's 15 inches of snow in the midwest. So much for spring! It's been a long, long time since I've seen this much snow.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Cold and cool weather but no Snow.

Just sprayed RoundUp in the natural areas today - hoping it's nice enough to kill off the first round of weeds.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

We did this weekend, but that storm is passing to our south. Enjoy it for us, ok? ;-)


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Gee, thanks, joplin!

I hope you are starting to feel better. :hugs:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's just us cripples have enough trouble...we don't need the snow!

Getting better. I took a shower last night. Bathing is progress, I think.


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm in a suburb of Buffalo, NY and we have NO SNOW on the ground!!!! LOL Take care to all of you who are dealing with it.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

We got a ton last week but you can have it..we're ready for spring , which is really mud season here in VT.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> Ugh...March 25th, and there's 15 inches of snow in the midwest. So much for spring! It's been a long, long time since I've seen this much snow.


We here in Ga. are getting pounded w/40 mph. winds, falling trees, hail and very very cold. 20's and 30's.

How's that for the Peach State?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Man, this weather is WEIRD this year!

Yes, joplin, bathing is definitely progress! Feels great to bathe, I bet!


----------



## haimia (May 9, 2012)

*5+ inches in NW Ohio. There was none on the ground at 9 pm last night. It has snowed all morning/afternoon so far; that is added to the 4 or so inches we had when I got up this morning. There is a groundhog or two with a price on his head!!!! :tongue0013:*


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

In Texas we got 30-40 mph winds, two nights of thunderstorms (so I got no sleep this weekend thanks to my 65 pound dog who is TERRIFIED of thunder), and temps in the 40-50's. It's like spring and winter mixed together!


----------



## Soconfused27 (Mar 13, 2013)

I wanna add to this thread. It's just about halfway through April and we are in yet another snowfall warning!?! Second weekend in a row to receive an additional 10-20cms of snow. I live in alberta, Canada so we expect the snow until may, but its usually mostly melted by now with the occasional light snowfall and one big dumping on the long weekend in may lol. I have seen our "midway" twice but it's been quickly covered again and we still have more then enough snow to use the skidoo!! Plus we had snow starting in early October! Longest winter I've ever seen this year with more snow than I've seen since moving to alberta. Sickening! So needing a vacation


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Yesterday, we had rain, sleet, hail, freezing, rain and snow.. Vermont in Spring.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I think I might start lobbying for a law...no snow allowed after March 15th.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

What is this word "snow"? It was in the 80's here yesterday and already humid. It rained today. Tomorrow morning will be in the 30's!

I had on cotton shorts this morning - tonight I'm sitting here wrapped up like a sore thumb in a heavy throw, wearing a sweatsuit!

We've been running the central A/C AND ceiling fans for several weeks - I could smell smoke from neighborhood fireplaces when I walked Jimbo late this afternoon.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It's a crazy spring, isn't it?


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Octavia said:


> It's a crazy spring, isn't it?


Not as crazy as the April my daughter was getting married in an outdoor ceremony at The Gardens of the American Rose Center in nearby Greenwood, LA., and a tornado struck the day before! If you've never seen dozens of yards of tulle blowing through a rose garden or tried to move the rehearsal into a tiny wooden chapel on the grounds with no electricity (no lights, no air-conditioning) and the groom's uptight, military father loudly complaining about everything by candlelight - one weekend when "crazy" took on new meaning! :anim_63:

Miraculously, the morning of the wedding dawned almost magical with the sun shining through mist in the tall treetops. The string quartet's music was beautiful. The Rose Center staff worked a miracle to make everything perfect.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't know what Mother Nature's problem is with April _(or me)_ but another year she went out of her way to make sure I understood the old adage about the best laid plans of mice and men often going astray!!

I have a small but actually quite lovely backyard. We live on a corner and have a large front and side yard but the house is set toward the back of the lot and my backyard is small.

I _used to be_ the go-to person for most family get-togethers. I _used to_ love nothing on earth more than decorating and planning parties. For a couple of years I was even the "social director" at our church.

Anyway, I decided to throw a real windig for my father's 80th birthday one April 15. It was going to be a birthday party/family reunion and I started preparing for it right after Christmas that year. I knew I was going to rent large round tables and chairs, cover the tables with circular covers I was going to sew, then put old quilts on top of that, etc. AND I was going to do all this in my backyard. arty0006:arty0049:arty0016:

For months, if I wasn't sewing I was grooming my yard. I drove all over north and central Louisiana and east Texas gathering stuff I wanted to use. This was before shopping online - this was day trips to shop!! No detail was overlooked. As with planning the wedding, I was in my element and could not have been filled with anymore anticipation...then Mother Nature rained on my parade bigtime!

The day of Daddy's party, it rained and rained and rained and rained! We had to set-up the quilt-covered tables in our double carport (which luckily is under the roof of the house). People could see my picturesque backyard...as rain beat everything I'd planted into the ground! But, not long after everyone had eaten, the rain stopped and the sun came out...creating humidity that would make a steambath pale by comparison. Just about every living relative in my dad's family then piled into my small house...where they stayed until dark because..._because_...it had later started raining again! arty0009:

By the end of that Saturday, every inch of my hand-manicured backyard was a mess, food and dishes were everywhere and my house was a wreck. I went to bed that night in the clothes I'd worn all day! :indifferent0023:


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

IDC, you are full of the most interesting stories!


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Mountains of Colorado we use to get measurable Feet of snow. Now the weather man just teases us. We were on pre evacuation from the Waldo fire last year. Evacuated 21 days from the Hayman Fire in 2002. Send me all you got. Snow, rain I'll take it. Its been trying to snow all day. Just not getting with the program of eliminating my stress for fire season around the corner.


----------



## stixx (Dec 6, 2013)

No snow here yet and it's December!! can't wait for it to come, love snow


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

We got a dusting overnight in my area. Apparently there was a bit of ice underneath it, which caused accidents and closed a highway. People here don't know how to drive on snow.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

No, and I am waiting rather impatiently now!!! I want some snow! Vermont is supposed to have snow in December.


----------



## puritanize (Apr 11, 2013)

4 inches of sleet only here, and some freezing rain, it's just a huge sheet of ice... We live near Denton....


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

puritanize said:


> 4 inches of sleet only here, and some freezing rain, it's just a huge sheet of ice... We live near Denton....


Wow! That's going to take a while to melt away.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

21 Below Zero here. Uggh it sure is cold when your not hyper.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Holy Cats Hot Grandma, that is cold!


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

we've had a cold snap here in Louisiana. Two mornings in a row at 32 or below. and it hasn't gotten over 49 so far.

yeah, I know. its not as cold as some other places, but its cold here. especially when it rains a lot too. two heaters barely keep the house at 68 degrees so we've been under several quilts and piling on the sweaters and sweats.


----------



## burdette2004 (Oct 29, 2013)

We turned the heater back on. It dropped below 70 again. Snow is probably not going to happen our sunny state


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

We have finally come up from underneath the ice that trapped most of North Texas for almost 5 days! I'm in Dallas and I had 2 inches of solid ice in my neighborhood. We have a ton of old trees and a bunch fell over or lost big patches; luckily, our power stayed on somehow. Our trees are going to look a little funny when spring comes and the leaves come back!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm in Upstate NY, which means we get a lot of lake effect snow. It you are in the lake effect bands, you get hammered. If you aren't, you are fine.

So far this season, we've been spared, but my friends just 45 mins north of us had 25 inches of snow yesterday ALONE. More came last night, with a few more feet coming tonight. I would be crying...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

OMG...25 inches!!!!!?????? WOW!!!

Okay, that would be pretty for about 2 hours, then I'd be over it.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm trying to post a video from her facebook account, but so far no luck. It's pretty incredible! 

ETA, let's try this: This is a link to her business page (not her personal page), but it's the first video in her feed: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Salmon-River-Performance-Horses/140450316018615


----------

